# Urgent Please , UAE Salaries and Allowance



## ahmed.ibrahim (Sep 7, 2018)

Dear All,

I will start the salary negotiations for a new job offer i got in Dubai.
Its a global software company, and i will have a management position (senior Manager).
please advise with the basic salary , schooling allowance , housing allowance and car allowance , that i should request, as I'm new to Dubai market. 
I have three kids , and i heard that schooling is too expensive in Dubai. 
Please let me know the other benefits i should request during the negotiations. 


Thanks,
Ahmed


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

ahmed.ibrahim said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I will start the salary negotiations for a new job offer i got in Dubai.
> Its a global software company, and i will have a management position (senior Manager).
> ...


Where are you from and what passport will you use?


----------



## ahmed.ibrahim (Sep 7, 2018)

I have Egyptian Passport and I'm moving from Egypt.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

ahmed.ibrahim said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I will start the salary negotiations for a new job offer i got in Dubai.
> Its a global software company, and i will have a management position (senior Manager).
> ...


Bit difficult to say without knowing more ..... with respect ‘Senior Manager’ could mean anything. 

What are you managing ? Sales, HR, IT, facilities, finance, etc etc ..... how many people will you manage or is it just a title ? 

Might be worth posting a little more info and what you are being offered then start from there.


----------



## ahmed.ibrahim (Sep 7, 2018)

I didn't receive the offer yet.
Its a senior manager position at a global software company delivering IT Solutions.
I will be managing a team of 15 managers and consultants in addition to following-up on running projects.
Team members and projects are scattered around the whole middle east, so most probably i will have to travel a lot.


----------



## Enga (Sep 29, 2016)

ahmed.ibrahim said:


> I didn't receive the offer yet.
> Its a senior manager position at a global software company delivering IT Solutions.
> I will be managing a team of 15 managers and consultants in addition to following-up on running projects.
> Team members and projects are scattered around the whole middle east, so most probably i will have to travel a lot.


It is best to wait until the company makes you the offer. 

Research what you are worth in the market place and use this as a benchmark.

Negotiate based on your personal circumstances, including if you have another job offer, how much you are currently making... etc.

Ask for more than you are expecting and then negotiate. Start with the base salary negotiations. Once you agree on the base salary, start negotiating benefits. Do not negotiate everything at the same time. As you will miss out.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello - I work in this industry and there is no straight answer to your question. Unless you explain exactly what your role is and what your company is, it will be hard to help. It can range anything from 30 - 65 K salary.


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

You can check glassdoor.com , if your company is listed there , choose Dubai as a location , and check the listed salaries , that should give an approximate idea on what to expect.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

You should be negotiating a salary of 45-55K. A housing allowance of 100-150K. And full schooling allowance at least for 2 kids.

This is the range of package my Egyptian friends get for similar roles.


----------



## ahmed.ibrahim (Sep 7, 2018)

Dear All,
Thanks you so much for the valuable comments and feedback.
Negotiations is moving forward now for the salary, you inputs helped me a lot and i think they were within the logical range. 

I'm now waiting for the official offer from their side, but i got surprised that other local company will be interacting with me for the hiring procedure. 

The international known company that I'm going to join doesn't have a legal entity in UAE yet !!
they are operating through local logistics company here in UAE to manage salary payments and other financial things. 

Anyway , I was expecting to have a contract with their local partner here in UAE for VISA , Insurance and other legal things plus another agreement or contract or something with the main company as well representing the official relation i should have with them. 

But surprisingly they explained that there will be no legal relation or agreement with them as they don't have an entity in UAE.


did any of you have ever experienced similar situation ?
if i will be hired to work for that company through that employment agency or prater or whatever, how can i get something proving the relation with that main company, otherwise it will be just an outsourcing model that could be terminated any time ?

please advise , i don't know how to get something official to prove the emplyment/working relation with the main company which dosen't have a legal entity in UAE ? 

Please advise


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ahmed.ibrahim said:


> Dear All,
> Thanks you so much for the valuable comments and feedback.
> Negotiations is moving forward now for the salary, you inputs helped me a lot and i think they were within the logical range.
> 
> ...


Hi,
This sounds a bit fishy.
Just make sure that their local “logistics partner” does not start asking for visa processing fees or money for any other reason - that will be refunded when you arrive.
This is how the advance fee job scams work here.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

ahmed.ibrahim said:


> i don't know how to get something official to prove the emplyment/working relation with the main company which dosen't have a legal entity in UAE ?


Simple - ask for the name and contact details of their point of contact in the main company who is responsible for their relationship. Don't ring the number they give you but ring the switchboard number found on Google or similar and ask for HR and tell them you are background checking. Ask for an email address of the HR person responsible so you can send a check request (they probably won't pout you through directly).

Email that person and tell them you have been approached as you have described and you are doing due diligence as their name is being used to hire people for a different company and give them the name you have been given.

Its the kind of thing we do to background check people and HR will be used to the process and will react quickly if the relationship is not correct.


----------



## ahmed.ibrahim (Sep 7, 2018)

twowheelsgood said:


> Simple - ask for the name and contact details of their point of contact in the main company who is responsible for their relationship. Don't ring the number they give you but ring the switchboard number found on Google or similar and ask for HR and tell them you are background checking. Ask for an email address of the HR person responsible so you can send a check request (they probably won't pout you through directly).
> 
> Email that person and tell them you have been approached as you have described and you are doing due diligence as their name is being used to hire people for a different company and give them the name you have been given.
> 
> Its the kind of thing we do to background check people and HR will be used to the process and will react quickly if the relationship is not correct.


Thanks a lot for your response.
Actually the main company is aware of the process and i had been already in contact with their HR manager. 
but if the contact will be signed with the local company in UAE as the main international company doesn't have an entity in UAE , i believe i should have an agreement or any kind of contract with the main company as well. 
They explained that they can't execute any kind of agreements with me as they don't have entity here , but for me how to prove even in the future that i had been working for that company.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

ahmed.ibrahim said:


> Thanks a lot for your response.
> Actually the main company is aware of the process and i had been already in contact with their HR manager.
> but if the contact will be signed with the local company in UAE as the main international company doesn't have an entity in UAE , i believe i should have an agreement or any kind of contract with the main company as well.
> They explained that they can't execute any kind of agreements with me as they don't have entity here , but for me how to prove even in the future that i had been working for that company.


In simple words, you will be an employee of the agency and deployed at the location of the international company. You will not have any legal binding with the international company and by law you will be having a contract with the hiring company (which in your case will be the hiring company/agency).

I worked in such scenario in my last job in UAE. I was under a contract through the task force/work force company and deployed at the international company. I had no agreement with the international company, and no benefits from them either. I had my salary and all benefits paid and provided by the workforce company.


----------

